#         ?

## feda

. 116   

1.                 ,   ,
     10  .
2.               ,   ,
     10   ,         ,    40  .



...
           01.02.2010 .
     15.07.2010 .
           03.10.2010 . (            - 19.07.2010 .)
:
      1   ???
     2      ???
   ?
      "   ?".

----------


## .

,     .
,     ,

----------


## feda

: " ,    39      28.02.01  5,          ,            .             .           (,   ),             .
,    229-,    ,                   ,   ."

----------


## feda

> ,     ,


  ?     ?  ...

----------


## .

> ,   ,





> 1.                    ,   2  ,


    2006 ,    229-.    ?  .   -          ,    .
  -        .
!         .         ,   .        :Frown:

----------


## ˸

*feda*,      3 . ?   ? ?

----------


## feda

> *feda*,      3 . ?   ? ?


 ,

----------


## ˸

-      (  19.07.10)      2009,       2009,

----------


## feda

> ...


  ,

----------


## .

.    -

----------


## feda

> .    -


,  ,        (     ,  ?)
       ...

----------


## .

*feda*,     .    ?          1999

----------


## feda

.   !
     ,    ( ..) ,  ... 
   ,   - "  "
    ,   
   ,

----------


## .

> ,   - "  "


  ??? ?

----------


## feda

> 2006 ,    229-.    ?  .   -          ,    .
>   -        .
> !         .         ,   .


   "!"      ? , ... "", " "...

----------


## .

?    2001 ,     .

----------


## feda

> ?    2001 ,     .


,    ...
       ,   ;
       ...

----------


## .

.   ,        ,            :Wink:

----------


## feda

!       !    ,   ..    !!!!

----------


## efreytor

.....

----------


## feda

!

----------


## Cyrax

:
1.    .2  116    10000 ,        40000 .:



> 2.               ,   ,
>      10   ,         ,    40  .


2.       ,   .1,  .2  116 .         ?
3. ,                 ,          ,    .1  116    .2  116.
4. ,       ,   116      (..      ),           ?

----------


## .

> .2  116    10000 ,        40000 .:


  - ,     10000    .2? ,    . .114    .



> ,   .1,  .2  116 .         ?


     ,   ,       .       .  .2     .1



> ,                 ,          ,


  .    .  ,      . 



> ,       ,   116      (..      ),           ?


 .126    -

----------


## Cyrax

> - ,     10000    .2? ,    . .114    .


   :



> (  , )                 12    (   , ,  )  3  20.05.2010.                 . 2 . 116     10 000 .


 .2  116   10000 .
    114 ,       ,   .     .2  116 (    114 )       20000 .    10000 .




> .2     .1


..   2  .116   ?




> .    .  ,      .


    ,       ,         .1  116 ?
         ,     .1  116  .




> .    .  ,      .


    .1  116,  ,     ()   .      ,      ,            ,           - ..,   .2  116 .
    ,            5  ,        .1  116  .

----------


## .

*Cyrax*,   - ,    ,   ,        ,       2 .         :Frown: 



> 114 ,       ,   .


      ?    ,     :Wink: 



> ,       ,         .1  116 ?


  ,        ?



> ,


   ""?       ,   ? 



> .1  116,  ,     ()   .


  .       .        ,    .      ,

----------


## Cyrax

> ,        ?


    ,      .1 .116,      ?       , ,    ,   .




> ""?       ,   ?


.     .




> .       .


          ,    - .    ,          .




> ,


 - ,   ?
     ,         .    ?

----------


## .

> ,      .1 .116,       ?


 -        .           .     .    .   ,     ,    ?         ,     



> ,    -


  ?       .         .  ,     -     .



> ,         .    ?


  .  -    ,        .  ,     ,

----------


## Cyrax

> 


   "_            "_ - .2  116  ?




> ,     ,    ?


     2- .  116 .




> ,     -     .


   ,        ,       .
      ,      ,     .




> -    ,


,  ,       ,          .

----------

,           (   )?

----------


## efreytor

.

----------


## .

> "            " - .2  116  ?


     .      ?          .



> 2- .  116 .


 .            .   ,    ,    



> ,        ,       .


       - , 30      . , ,   30     .



> ,  ,       ,          .


  .

----------


## ZHANNET

.    ,   ,     .
        2008  (   . .-)     -     ,      .
01      . ,               ,    .  .    ,            ,      3  -   ,         , --   ,             ,    . : 1)       ,           ,2)         ,3)    ,     ,        ,4)      2        (  ),      ?

----------


## .

> 01      . ,


   .?   :Embarrassment:    , ..   ?              ?                 ,

----------


## ZHANNET

, .,       ,     .  ,       ,           .  .     ,       ,  ,    ,      .          , -   .
   ,  -           4 ,    3 .     ,         ( ). :Frown:

----------

...
       2010              2010      2      .                  ,    .        .....

----------


## .

> .


 ?      .       ,  .       ,   ..   . 



> , -   .


     -   ? 
      ,      .              :Frown: 



> .....


             ,   ,     .
   ,  ?   :Embarrassment:

----------

2011???

----------


## .

,

----------

,         ,       ??? 
     ,           ,           ??
       ?? 
      ,   ,     -       ,     ,          ,       ,     ,          . 

      ?      ??      ?? 

   ...     ............

----------

,   ,       ??    4   ??

----------


## ZHANNET

, .,              :1) - .     ,      , 2)      /  2008,    ,     ,       ,    , -2008 !!!.3)2010 -,   ,   / /  ,       (),   (2008),            .
  ????
1.     2  2010  ,     2008 .
2.  , ,  .
3.     ,  ,    3 .  2- .
4.             .
     ,             2008 ???
  ,    , !!!! :Dezl:  :Dezl:

----------


## .

> ,   ,


     ,     .     .
*ZHANNET*,   ?        :Frown: 
1.           
2. 
3. 
4. 



> ,             2008 ???


  ,    ?

----------

!      ,     (      ,        ):
   2010       ,                              ,               ???             4 ????? ............

----------


## .

,        ,      .

----------


## ZHANNET

,      ,        2 ( 2010)    ,   ,        1  2008             ,      ,    2.
       ,    ,    ,       ,  ,     , - ,     . :Frown:

----------


## Cyrax

> >,      
> > ,   116     
> > (..      
> >),         
> >  ?
> .126    -


     126 ,   ,               (         ),     1   ?
.. 200 .  ?

  .  .2  126 ,



> 2.      ,         ,   ,        ,           **    ,            ,   135.1  ,   
>        .


  (     )        (,      ),     .2  126        ?
  ,       ( )    , :
)    (..  ,   )
)   
)    
)     
       (  " ...")  "" (  )     .   ,  .2  126             **, **    ?

----------

,      01.10.10 (  ),   ,               ?       .

----------


## Andyko



----------

,    ?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## Fraxine

.   -    2010,      ,    .
  -      - 11.91.2011, , , 07.02.2011?
    - / .

----------

,    ,    .        .          2009  2010 .     .
 !  .
       2     .         ?     ?         ?

            2011 .         ? 2-     ?

----------

-2             ?

----------


## .

> 2009  2010 .


     ?   :Embarrassment: 



> ?


 .    5-      .      :Frown:  
    .    ,

----------

?

----------



----------


## .

,       ,       ,  .
             .       .  ,

----------

.

        ?
        ,         (   )?

----------


## .

> .


     -?                          .   ,       -  2   .
     ,         .

----------



----------

.

----------


## .

**,       ?  ,              ?

----------

?
    ,    .,   ,           (  .?) ?

----------


## .

?   ,   ?

----------



----------

?
    10 
   40?

----------


## Panik

!    .   - .  2004 .   ,  2005 . (    )    -   .   ,       -   .           .   ,                    (    ),        .       :
1.    (  )?
2.  ?

----------


## .

. ,         .        ,     .
     ?     ?

----------


## Panik

- -,  -.       -  38  - ,    39

----------


## .

,      .       ,       .    ,     .    .

----------


## Panik

.      -    ,     .   ,        2- .       ,    2- . ,      ,       .   :        "  "?            ?           (  )   ?

----------


## .

.                .      .         .   ,  2005       .
,            .

----------


## Panik

!!! .       (  ) -   ,    ,   .         .

----------

> ?
>     ,    .,   ,           (  .?) ?


  -.

----------


## .

> ,


        ?



> ,    .


     ,      ?    4    ?

----------

,   .
   4    .  .

----------


## .

-?      ?        .

----------

.
       03.11.2010,   .   .      .   2010  (  )   1 .2011 ( ).  ,           -        .     .      .  ?     ?
     ,   "              2010 ."   ,    ?

----------


## @

> ,    ?


.   3-      .
      ,        .      ,    ...

----------

.

----------


## Duxas

, 6 +  (  10)     .      10.01.2011
6.07.2011          .    .
 14.07.2011   ,            06 (     )  .
    ? ?

----------


## .

> 10.01.2011
>  6.07.2011          .


  ,            ?        6 ?   :Embarrassment:       ?

----------


## Duxas

> ,            ?        6 ?        ?


        !
        10,      6.
       ?            6?  ,     ,     14.07.2011   .
,   ,

----------


## Andyko

;

----------


## Dafna

,  .         2009 .         ,         .        ,          .             2011 ,     ?

----------


## .

?    ?

----------


## Dafna

.            .     .

----------


## Andyko

?

----------


## Dafna

20,    .   ?

----------


## .

.         ,       ,                 
      ,     :Frown:

----------


## Dafna

-  (  )..  ,       , ..   ,    ?

----------


## .

?    ?

----------


## Dafna

,  .     .           ?

----------

.   ?  6 ..       ,(: 52.11.1),     ,   1,5   .          (-),   .  ()  2-  2011,         .       , . .   .       ,      ,    .            ?    ?

----------


## Andyko



----------

,     ;       ?        ?        ?          . .                 ?

----------


## Andyko



----------

*Andyko*,  .   -            .     ,   .  ()      ,    .      .     ?    .

----------


## Andyko

> ,            ,          -,       ,    ,         ,


.

----------


## .

**,       .       ,            . 
  ,    ,      .   -   2   . 
 :Smilie:

----------

.   , ,    .        . .      ""  . ,          . *.* ,   -    ,       ?

----------


## .

.

----------

.           ( )   ?

----------


## .



----------

:
        ,  ,     .          ,    . ,        .          ?          ?

----------


## .

> ?


 ,  .        .          2.

----------


## cc

!  ,   ?   2010   ,       .       .          ,         .      ...                .    ,   ,      .      .      5   .  ,       .    ,     ... .

----------


## .

:Smilie:  
       ,        ?

----------


## ZHANNET

???       ,       ,     -,        2008 .   ,       ()--,   ,       ,         .
       02.09.10            ,         , ..           . 
 -      ??       ,   . :Dezl:

----------

> ,        ?


,    .  ,     ,   , ...
.   ,    ,       .

----------


## .

> 02.09.10           ,         , ..           .


   . 



> .   ,    ,       .


            .

----------

> ,    .  ,     ,   , ...
> .   ,    ,       .


   ,   ,   ,        , ,         .     .

   -   ?       ,    -  ,      ,        !!!!! ,    ,  .      ,       ? - . 
,    ,    -     ,    ,     ,         ?   ?

----------


## .

,      ?

----------

> ,      ?


!         ? 116    117..

----------


## .

,    
       .

----------

()         ,      ,                ,                       ,     .         ,    .

----------


## .

> 


 ,        ?  :Smilie: 
  ,       ?   ?  ?  ?

----------


## feda

> ...        ,    .


  ,     ()  (.. 6 . ),                "" 10 000  .       -    (     ).    ...        (  )    ,   ,

----------


## LEXA-

,   
(+) 1      ,  ,       .
           1 ?    ,          ...        ,  5   .   ...      :Embarrassment:    3    .

----------


## Storn

> 1 ?


-1

----------


## LEXA-

,       ,      .    ,                     ..

----------


## Storn



----------


## LEXA-



----------


## H

.
   19  2011     ..      .    3  2011.           .        .   ?

----------


## ˸

> .


       ?

----------


## H



----------


## Andyko

> 


      ?

----------


## .

*˸*,    ?

----------


## H

> *˸*,    ?

----------


## H

> ?


              .             .       !?

----------


## Andyko

5

----------


## .

5      . ..     11

----------

.       ,    (  ),   .      .      . .              .   ? .   ,   ?       ,      .    ?

----------


## vlomak

.  ...

,    ....  ,    -  .

  :  ,  17  2010 .           17  2010 .
  2011     .            .      16  2011.      1  2011 .   10 . .
           .       2010 .           (  ).  -             - .
     ,   .        ,        .

       .   ,        40 .                   10 .  5 .                   ,  1000  5 .    .
50'000 -   .          ,  -    ?              ? 

         ,   ,     .

----------


## .

.      
      ?  .      ?   :Frown:

----------


## vlomak

> .      
>       ?  .      ?


  ,        .
   ,       .
  ,    .        .

  ,  ?     / .

----------


## .

,     .        ,

----------


## vlomak

> ,     .        ,


          ,     . 
    , ?   -     .

----------

> .                .      .         .   ,  2005       .
> ,            .


      ?   ....  ,       (       !)           ,        ,       .   ,     (..           )

----------


## .

**,      ,    .      ?  ?

----------


## Lev30

,    .   ,    2012.             07-    .     ,         2012 -   11.  -         ???          1 2012 -   07,       07  11 ???

----------


## echinaceabel

> -         ???


.
            07     11.



> 1 2012 -   07


 :yes:

----------

:
     01.02.2012 .  03-6996/2011

  ,         ,              ,    ,              .    ,   ,              ,        ( )                 .


:
1.        .        .       .   ,   ,     . ?
2.    .        ,       ?

----------

:
         ,     ?

----------

!  :
  .  .   2007 .   ,   \. , -  ,             0,5% .    , .  2 ,       ,  2007-2008  2009-2010  .           ,     \  (      , , ).
    :   ,     ,      , ,    (   30 ),  ?   ?

----------


## .

> ,     \


    -.           ,          ,   ,         .        ,     
   ,        ,       :Smilie:

----------


## Storn

> ?


  :Big Grin:

----------


## feda

> :   ,     ,      , ,    (   30 ),  ?   ?


  !    !

----------


## .

*feda*,  ? ,    ?       ?   -  .         ,       .  .      ,      ?   .        . 
     .       .         ,      -     .
, -  ,      ,      .

----------


## feda

..

        (   )
        - ..  (      ),        ,    (    "").      ,           ,   - "",   ,  ,  ... :Smilie: 

    ,     ?      2- (    )             (      ,    )...  ,  , ,        ...  ????????????  ,  .       ,     ,     "".  ,       -  ,   ...

----------


## .

> (   )


,       ,      ,      -.



> ,    (    "")


        ?     .    ?      ?




> ,     ?


   ,               . 
,

----------


## feda

> ,


  ....?

----------


## .



----------


## feda

> 


(   - .   ?)

----------


## .

*feda*,   ,        ?  :Smilie:     ?

----------

,  . 
 , , ,   : http://www.garant.ru/products/ipo/prime/doc/70046920/ , "    -     7  2012 . N 03-11-11/78               "   ,  ,     -   ,   ,    .  ,   (-)  . , , -  ,   .

----------

:   -   27.02.2012 .  56-14651/2011

        05.07.2011 .  1066/11    ,               ,         ()   ,  . 6  7 . 2 . 346.26  .

----------

.  .      " ", ..  .     .   ,  . -, ,  .   (,    ,         ,  . ,  ,  ...)   , ,    -     ,    (,    ,  ,     ).   ,  .  , ,         ? (  150 ..    ...)     ,    ... ,      ...    -!    .

----------


## .

> .  ,   (-)  .


            .        .       -.             .       ,   .



> , ,         ?


   " "?     .     ? 
      ?   ,     ?     . , ,   ,           .

----------

> ,   .


   :      ?    ? .  ?  .   ?    ,    -   ,       .    ...




> " "?     .     ? 
>       ?   ,     ?     . , ,   ,           .


        , ,   :Smilie:   , .      ,     -,       .   =0 (   ,    ).    ,      .    ?  -  ,          :        ,       6%   ?    ,    ,  ,      ,  .,  -. 
    ,  ,           .     3   , ,    ...  .

----------


## feda

> *feda*,   ,        ?     ?


  ( - ).  ,             !?

----------


## Andyko

> ,      .


    ""

----------


## .

> :      ?


   ,  .     ,    .  ,    .        ** ,          !         . 



> , ,


     .   . , ,      .
   ,       



> ,             !?

----------


## feda

...

----------


## .

*feda*,       ..    .    ,  ,    ,      .        .

----------


## feda

*.*, 



 ...

----------


## .

*feda*,     ,         (  ,   ..),     ,    :Wink:

----------

/.      .    .        .        ,         .    -    ( 2009 ).       .   ,       .  -       -    ,        .   ,      ""            10 .      .  3  2009       .     03.06.2009 . N 03-11-06/3/154   ,   ,   .    .         .

----------


## .

**,           ,   ?

----------

,   .

----------


## .

,   . ,      
            ,

----------

., . .

----------


## ZHANNET

,                ,      -      -  .

----------


## .

*ZHANNET*,        .      :Wink:

----------


## igils

.    4  2010.        6.
 11.05.2010   ,    ( 72.5).          .
             2010 .
  ,             .3 .346.28     .3       -2            .   . ,       .

----------

> .    4  2010.        6.
>  11.05.2010   ,    ( 72.5).          .
>              2010 .
>   ,             .3 .346.28     .3       -2            .   . ,       .


,  ?

----------


## igils

. -2   ,      -    .     ,    ( ,  ) ,           .    - -2      - ,   ,      ,     .
 ,  ,     -      .       -   ,  .    -   -4,     - -2.  ,   .  ,     . ,      ,        .
         -     ,     ,    .

----------


## .

> ,      ,        .


   (    / )

----------


## igils

,       ,    ,  ,    ,  ,  .    -   .  ,          ,  ,       ,          .   ,    -     .   , . .

----------


## novchik

.
    10000 ?
             ?
         ,      ,     .
            ,     6   -   .
!

----------


## .

*novchik*,   2013  .      ,      .

----------


## novchik



----------


## .

,

----------

?

----------


## .

*novchik*,    ,   ,     3  ,       , ?  :Embarrassment:

----------

, , .     ,   - ,     . 
    ,        , ,     ,        . 
   ,      ,       ?    . 
   -  ,    - ?

----------


## Storn

,   ...



> ,      ,       ?


     2009      ,   ..

----------

,       -?
        01.01.2013?      5   ...

----------


## novchik

.
                   ???
        -     ,  .

----------


## 57

,                     2012 .?     1   2012 .,   .     2013 .     ,     .1 . 116                           10000 . ..      ,   2013 .  .  2013.    ""   ,   ,    .

----------


## .

*57*, -  .         2012 ,    
         ?    ,      ?

----------


## 57

> ?


.   2008 .
   .

 ,  2013 ,   .3  346.28   ( "",  " ").

----------

.
    2006.      .           .   .     ,               .              ?    ,  ,     ,     .        ,

----------


## novchik

???
     -         , -    .
      ,      ,    ??

----------


## .

> ,  2013 ,   .3  346.28   ( "",  " ").


  -   2012 .      .        .116,          .     .              .




> ,      ,    ??


          .      ,  ,         .        ?

----------

> .


  ?

----------


## novchik

-    .

----------


## 57

> -   2012 .      .        .116,          .     .              .


 - ,   " "-
"1.                 ,   ,

     10  ."

----------


## .

> -    .


      .           .   .   4  2012   ?
*57*,     ,           ,      .   ,        .    ?  .

----------


## Cyrax

> 57,     ,           ,      .   ,        .    ?  .


  ,      .
 2010      .3  346.28 :



> .


 ,       08.02.2002 10630/00,      .

 2010  (N 229-  27  2010 .)  .3  346.28  :



> ,   ,      10  .


             ( ) .
 , ,        ,  ,  ,     5-       .

     ,   ,                     . - .

----------


## .

> ,       08.02.2002 10630/00,      .


     .           
                  .      




> ,   ,


    ,        ,        :Wink:

----------


## .

,         2011  2012  .      2001 .

----------

> .           .   .   4  2012   ?


 2012   .

----------


## .

**,    ,     ?

----------

,  ,      :          , (      ,           ,      ) -                 ,       ?    ,      .

----------


## .

> 


.            ))

----------

> .            ))


       03.06.2009 N 03-11-06/3/154                                 (    )   ,               .

----------

,

----------


## .

**,   .  ,              .    ,             .      -    :Smilie:   .

----------

.

----------

,  .     ,    ,    ,    .   .   ,   ,       ,       ,        ,   :Smilie:           ,      ,     :Smilie: 

   .   2011        ( 06 ).             ,      ,     5 ,     .          ,    2011               10 000       (        5 ).         .    .   ,      ,     ?   , , ,       ,        ,    ,      ,        (  ,       ,        ).    ,    2   5000 , ,         ()     (  ,   ,  ,   ,   . 114  3.  ).  ,     ,  ,       ,      ,     ?    :   ,  .    ,    ,       ,   2011       ,    ,         -  ,      ,   .            ,        .     2013    ,   ,      94  25.06.2012.        ,     .      ,  ,  5 ,  ,      ,    3   ,     . 346.28 . 3        10 000 .   ,  ,     ,       ,               .

  .      ,     ,    ,    5000,      .     ,        ,    2 . - ,      ,        .      . , ,   , ,    ,    , ..         .   : 

-     3  (. 113  ),  2 , ..  ,  ,    ;

-        94,       2011 ,     .  ,        ,        ,           ,      ,    2011  , ..           ;

-  - ,  ,      ,    ,    2 .      ,       2011 ,        ,       ,    2  (  . 4 . 111  ).  -      3   ,       .

- ,       ,   :   24  2003    05-684/03-43/26.  , -, 10   (    ),  -,     , ..  ,  ,     . 115  ,          , .. 6         ,        . ,   ,     ,        .  ,             ,         ,         ,   ,      ,      ,   ,    .  ,       ,          :Wink: 

 .  ,            .4 . 111  , ,           ,     ,        10- ,             ,        ?  ,     ,      ,         .  .  , .

----------


## .

> 1  2012 . N 03-6996/2011
> 
>     26  2012 .     01  2012 .
>       :
> : .. 
> : .. , .. 
> 
>       -  ..,  ;
>       . - -   ;
> ...


        (     08.02.2002 10630/00,       ).  ,      ,      ,      .        ,     .  ,  . 
       .



> . 115  ,


       ,   2003 .         ,

----------

,    (..   ,   ),       .  ,      ,       !                 (  , ),        .     ,         ?
,      ...       ,       ,     . 115      :Frown:  ,   :Smilie: 
 :           : "       ,     ."        ,    ?    ,     ?        ? ..   2011    ,      !   ,          ,      , ..           -  .        ,    ,      ?   ,            ?      - ,     ,        :Frown:    .

----------


## .

> ?


       .  ,   .




> ,     ?


        ,        .          . .    .
      ,          ,                    .

----------

-  ,   ,   ,   .       :   5  28.02.2001  39             24.04.2007 N 03-11-04/3/126        . 116                  . 111 ,                .
 -,   ,    ,     .       :Smilie: 
       ,   .  .     .   ,             , , ,       ,       . ,  ,                        2500 .            :
1).      ,    ?     ,           ?
2).       (  ,   10 000 ),        ?   ,        ,                 ,          115  . ..     ,   ?  ,         . ,        ,        ,                 ,       ,              ,    ?       ,      +       , ..         ,              ...    ,       ,    ,   ,          :Smilie:  .

----------


## .

> ..     ,   ?


,    .    , .         .            .    , ,   .

----------

,      "" ,  ,   . ,    ,      2    ,      ,   ,            - .

----------


## .

** ,           ,

----------

, .      .    ,    .     10000  1000 ,           (     ). ..   3   :
1).  1000 .
2).    ,   ,        .
3).    .
1000    ,   .    ?       .
       :  03-6996/2011  1  2012  ( )   09-12343/12  18.12.2012 ( ).      ,         ,          .      ,    ,     (  ,   )           (  ,    ).        ,      .     ,       (  2012 )       24.04.2007 N 03-11-04/3/126        . 116                .      -         ,       :



27.09.2010
 03-02-08/58

    -     18.08.2010                       116     ( - )   .

   2  346.28   ,    ,      ,  ,  ()         -       ,         ,   .

   3  346.28                 ,           ,               .

                     ,             .

               ,  ,  ,   116 .


.. 


 ,  2010.     ,    ,      .  ,   N 03-11-04/3/126  24.04.2007     .        :    ,    2012  2      ,    2007 ,   .    2010 ,  ,   ?          ,        ?  ,      ,        , ..            , ..   ,     ,    ?    ? , ,    :Frown:

----------


## .

** ,          .         :Wink:    -     ,   . 



> ,


  ))
   ,  .    ,     .         ,        ,   ,

----------

"         .           -     ,   " -    ,  . 111  3.       ,         ,   !   ?

"   ,  .    ,     .         ,        ,   ,    " -  ,  ,     ,    .   .         ,        ? ..       ?     ,   ?   2012  2    ,  ,         ,    ?     ?     1         (  )   ,        ,    ,        .
  .   ,     , ..     .     ,         ,     :Smilie:  
 ,     - 1000   ,       ,         ,   ,       ,      1000 ,       (  )    ? ..    ,            ,    ,   ,  ?      ,     :Smilie:

----------

,  .      ,       . 
   - 

 10  2013 .   N 56-32161/2012

   ,   ,     ,   50 .     ,     ,   ,      ,     .

----------


## .

> ,         ,   !


     .              ,    .




> ,        ?


    .       ,     ,    .    -     :Smilie:  ,    ,     .

----------


## Storn

> ,         ,


               -  ? :Wow:

----------

> -  ?


    ,       .      ,           -    ?  :Smilie:

----------


## .

** ,   () )))

----------

!   !!!     2011,    -2  ,       !   2012   (      )                28.07.2012         ,  !            ,   2013       ,        -2       (    ,        !!!)        !!!!   ,         ,         !!!    !!! 20  2013     .      ,      ,   !  ,      ,        ()    2012    !   ,       2012    -4!   ,       ,                    ,   !!!!!  ,    ,             20    !!!     "   40               2012"   ??? ???   ,    !!!

----------


## .

,   1000     .
 40     .       ,        200   .126 .
 :Frown:

----------

!!!

----------

